# Wood paludarium



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

Hi!, I am preparing to build a paludarium. I've seen this paludarium and has given me ideas.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/par...m-project.html
made of wood, it seems cheaper and I will withstand water pressure better.
What we do not know is, how I can make it waterproof?. Applying epoxy at the joints, then using fiberglass around inside?
The idea is 120x55x100cm. When everything is clear I'm going to order the wood.
Plywood is the best?
Thank u very much!


----------



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

nobody? thank you


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a link to the plywood vivarium I currently have. It isn't a paludarium, but does hold an inch or two of water in the bottom.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/88136-plywood-vivarium.html

Troy


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

plywood is definately what you want to make it out of. i think it is a very good idea to reinforce the corners if you want a sizable amount of water in it. my viv holds about 2 inches in the false bottom. use a good epoxy to seal it as well. a good source on this is any of the freshwater tank sites. they have been building plywood tanks for years.


----------



## dherp (Aug 6, 2010)

You can use pond armor pond shield or sweet water all work well with wood. And all are non toxic! I would google and do a little research to see which best suits your needs. I plan on using sweet water on my next tank it has great adhesion to epoxies and silicone. Good luck looking forward to your build!


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

You can check out the build journal for my old plywood paludarium (click the link in my signature). I have lots of detailed pictures showing how I sealed the tank.

I also wrote this thread on another forum a few years ago discussing ways to seal plywood tanks (I'm pretty sure I also wrote a version for dendroboard but I can't seem to find it, hopefully it's ok to link to another forum): How to waterproof a plywood aquarium

Hope that helps.


----------

